
The Real Reason You Should Be Mad About the Facebook Email Switch - taylorbuley
http://www.woot.com/blog/post/the-real-reason-you-should-be-mad-about-the-facebook-email-switch
======
AznHisoka
What makes this even more problematic is that a lot of your FB info is public.
Such as your first name, your list of friends, your hometown. So spammers can
personalize those spam emails very very well than normal spam. Imagine a email
subject that says "Hi <NAME>, <FRIEND'S NAME> referred me to you!"

------
gooddaysir
Facebook's new massive email list is another thing to segment and sell off to
advertisers, and another way to make money from its users.

I can also see partnerships with anti-spam and anti-virus companies. Maybe
users will need to subscribe to these in order to maintain a sane inbox (and
FB will get a slice of that revenue, natch).

